# CT STATE POLICE????



## GJK (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey how is the hiring with CT State Police? Are they easier than say MSP, especially for someone with no prior experience?


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Why go with someone else? Go with the best,go Mass. state police. :wink: :wink: :baby01:


----------



## GJK (Jul 20, 2004)

Well I would go with MSP, however due to budget constraints when is everyone going? Also furthermore, I am new to this carrer and not even in the field as of yet, just waiting for an opportunity to open up. I saw that CT Police are hiring, also I know a lot of good bros are going for the MSP and my lack of expeirence will get me nowhere against these guys. MSP hires only the top indiviuals and I feel that I don't want to waste anyones time. I just was inquiring about CT because never really heard much about them and they are hiring and that there not Mass and from what I hear Mass has a lot of people that want this carrer.

Posted Thu 12 Aug, 2004 00:37:

I would go to MSP, but budget constraints, and CT is that overpopulated? I was looking for what situation they are in, are the oversaturated with LE's like Mass or not?

Posted Thu 12 Aug, 2004 01:35:

If any one has any info, please pm me


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

The process is very fair. As far as I can remember You pass the written a month two etc later you get invited back for the PT exam. In the Pt exam you are given a bar in which you must do a certain number sit and reach push up and sit ups. If you above the min on these you are awarded add points you must receive a certain number of points to do the last event the 1.5 mile run if you successfully pass that you are told you will be contacted at another date. You then go through a oral board and polygraph at the end everything is added up and you are given a number at the number will reflect when and if you are going to be going to the academy. I believe the academy is know 28 weeks and if you make it to graduation they try to assign you as close to home as possible. Just another .02 One of my old college roommates is on down in CT and he loves it he says there is a lot of room of movement and he has only been on 4 years. Hope that answers any of your questions you can always call the CTSP Academy or see if they are having any job fairs to ask more about the job


----------



## GJK (Jul 20, 2004)

How about expeirence? I have none,


----------



## briand911 (Jul 29, 2004)

experiance always helps. I think anyone on this board would say that. I would look into a security job or auxiliary or even volunteer work at your home town department. For all you know you might not even like this line of work. We all started out somewhere like security and what not, but good luck and don't get discouraged!!!


----------



## MarineMustang (Jul 25, 2004)

I am scheduled to take the CT exam at the end of this month. I have multiple years in the Marine Corps and have a B.S. degree. I dont have any specific law enforcement experience, so I say dont let that prevent you from applying!! If you are one of the top candidates, have the heart, and determination then you will achieve your goal. Im in the final stages of a few different opportunities and I feel confident that something is going to pan out for me. Give it a shot!! CT is a great force! I know a few CT Troopers and they have nothing but great things to say about the organization! Go for it!!


----------



## GJK (Jul 20, 2004)

Keep me posted on the whole process, I would like to know everything as you go through. I think I'm gonna have to wait until I or be close so it doesn't interfere with getting my MBA (4more classes). But good luck! please post or pm me everything about this I am very interested..thanks Gabe


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2003)

I tried to get hired by the Conn state police around 1990. The process took a year to complete. I didn't even think I passed the exam because it took so long to receive a letter after taking the written test. Everything was done in Meriden after the written test I believe, at the academy. I had no experience going into it but made it through to the final picks. They chose 80 people out of 380 left at the end. Unfortunately I didn't make it.  
However, it was a great experience going through the process. From the test to the physical in Groton, lie detector test to the background investigation, physical and psychological exams etc., it's worth the learning experience if nothing else comes from it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

The CT State Police are tough but it is a good gig. As far as "going with the best" I would agree, Mass State Police is just that. However, there are usually 30,000 people taking the test and unless you ace the test with a perfect score you can basically forget it. It is a horrible system and they should extend how many officers they take each year, or three years.


----------



## nixon3535 (Aug 29, 2004)

i agree....i wish the state had more money. my town is actually laying off cops, which is awful. i have been actually taking tests in new hampshire and im taking the NYPD test in october( if anyone has taken it any info would be great) but i heard CT is hard to get on just bc of the turn out....but if it is what u want, the more tests u take, the better. it cant hurt


----------



## GreenMountain (Jun 23, 2004)

Nixon, if you're interested in NYPD check 911jobforums.com There is a ton of information posted by NYPD Cops.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Gosh, I realize no one has replied to this...well in a very long time...but as someone from CT, I think CSP is the best...I guess I'm just loyal to my state....that is all.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Kt, I too have heard CSP is VERY good! Where do you stand now?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm on the background now. Meeting my BI at my house next week. Only stages left are the psych and medical...so I'm getting there!


----------

